
Survey finds teens unaware they are vaping nicotine - ytNumbers
https://www.upi.com/Health_News/2019/04/22/Survey-finds-teens-unaware-they-are-vaping-nicotine/6761555939112/
======
alexandercrohde
I don't have a huge problem with this, mainly because it's my understanding
that there are like 700 toxins in traditional smoking and that nicotine itself
is actually not considered very unhealthy.

~~~
gus_massa
Nicotine is the addictive part. The other 699 toxins are only unhealthy
contamination.

(Anyway, I'd like to see a similar survey about traditional cigarettes.)

~~~
vokep
Not really, nicotine isn't very addicting, its similar to caffeine in a lot of
ways

~~~
beenBoutIT
Unlike caffeine, nicotine and cocaine both cause vasoconstriction. Anti-drug
propaganda aside, none of the 3 substances are particularly addictive and all
three have they exact same withdrawal symptoms.

------
intuitionist
Note that this article doesn’t say what percentage of teens claim to believe
they’re vaping only non-nicotine products. With n = 500, and with about 20% of
the sample vaping, if you assume that 20% of those kids are claiming to vape
nicotine-free pods and 40% of those are misinformed or lying, you end up
with... 8 kids out of 500 who said they avoid nicotine but actually don’t.
Which is a non-story.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Your scenario sounds horrific. If 1.5% of _all teens_ are getting nicotine
unknowingly, that's a huge story.

~~~
intuitionist
Agreed, but that seems less likely to me than a handful of teenagers
misunderstanding the question and/or deciding it would be funny to fuck with
the researchers.

------
grawprog
I don't like E-cigarettes. Every vape liquid i've tried, even low nicotine
ones, make me feel like I just took a big haul on a fat cigar or something. I
break into a cold sweat, my lip starts twitching. I can't stand them and the
sweet candy flavours are nauseating. Even the tobacco flavoured ones have that
candy flavour to them.

~~~
mayniac
The sweet candy flavour is mainly a crap load of sweeteners and ethyl maltol.

You can make your own liquid at home which uses far less EM/sweetener. It's
also remarkably cheap, I pay about £10/month for the equivalent of 20
cigarettes a day. You can also reduce the nicotine concentration to lower than
over the counter eliquid.

If you're looking to quit smoking I definitely recommend it. There are a lot
of good guides on /r/diy_ecig for starting out.

------
ThJ
That site doesn't like my ad blocker.

